# Thoughts...?



## frustratedhubby (Dec 4, 2016)

My wife's backstory is posted here (http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/22466-looking-for-helpopinions/) but I wanted to move her latest lab results to this page hoping that more people may see them and have some ideas.

Basically, she has all the symptoms of being hypo, but her labs have all come back within "normal" range. The results below were just sent to her this morning:

TSH - .99 (.35-4.94)
FT4 - .8 (.7-1.5)
FT3 - 3.6 (1.7-3.7)
Thyroglobulin - <1 (<1)
TPO - .4 (<9.0)

It's odd to me that TSH, FT4, & FT3 are all at the edge of the range and that FT4 & FT3 are at opposite ends. Wouldn't it be more normal for them both to be in the same area of their respective ranges (i.e. both high, both low, or both toward the middle)?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Low D, Ferritin and B-12 can mimic low thyroid, has she had any of those tests and what were the results with ranges?


----------



## frustratedhubby (Dec 4, 2016)

Well, that's interesting. Nothing on the most recent labs, but in original the values were:

Ferritin - 26 (13-400)
Vit D - 26.5 (30-80)
No B12

Iron was also low; 34 (37-145)


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

I hope she has started taking some supplements. Vitamin D should be 60-70 on the range and deficiency has been known for depression. It is a super important vitamin!

Can't hurt to take a B complex vitamin.

Has she started on an iron sup and iodine?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

frustratedhubby said:


> Well, that's interesting. Nothing on the most recent labs, but in original the values were:
> 
> Ferritin - 26 (13-400)
> Vit D - 26.5 (30-80)
> ...


The doctor said nothing to you about those results??

FYI - I took 50K IU Vitamin D weekly for 12 weeks to raise levels. That was prescription, not sure if they do this anymore. I now need to take 5K IU daily to maintain.

Ferritin - Floridix is a good iron supplement as it's liquid, easily absorbed and easier on the system.


----------



## frustratedhubby (Dec 4, 2016)

Lovlkn said:


> The doctor said nothing to you about those results??


Her chiropractor/holistic doc was the one that did that blood work, but he didn't even tie it all together. We gave her endo all of her labs and he never said anything about this. I believe all he looked at was the thyroid panel. She also had some labs run over a year ago, but we I don't knownthat we ever got a copy of them.


----------



## frustratedhubby (Dec 4, 2016)

Pamzilla13 said:


> I hope she has started taking some supplements. Vitamin D should be 60-70 on the range and deficiency has been known for depression. It is a super important vitamin!
> 
> Can't hurt to take a B complex vitamin.
> 
> Has she started on an iron sup and iodine?


We're going to get her started on everything today.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Be sure to draw a Vitamin D lab 12 weeks after beginning supplements - then tweak dosage until you maintain 75% of range.

Ferritin levels will raise and fall depending on her monthly cycle if she still has one. Note when that lab is drawn in her cycle. I fell to the beginning low levels every month despite decent ferritin levels prior to my cycle. The iron supplements made me ill - they can be hard on the system for some people.


----------



## frustratedhubby (Dec 4, 2016)

Thabks for the help.

She's been on iron during pregnancy. When she was taking it then it didn't have any ill effects, hopefully won't be any now.


----------

